# Westin Cape Coral, Fl  studio, Sat. March 8-15



## Kola

[B][/B]Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village • TPM
Unit: Studio for 2
5951 Silver King Boulevard 
Cape Coral, FL 33914
*March 8 - 15 , 2014 , full week
*  5 star resort, fantastic location
Ranked #1 among all Cape Coral resorts
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Rev...ort_At_Marina_Village-Cape_Coral_Florida.html
Week: Sat, March 08, 2014 
Sat. March 15, 2014 
BARGAIN  at  $700 for the week !


----------



## Kola

*Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village *
Ranked FIRST among all Cape Coral resorts
*Still available - a real bargain *!


----------



## ronparise

Kola said:


> *Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village *
> Ranked FIRST among all Cape Coral resorts
> *Still available - a real bargain *!




Is this place being sold as a timeshare?


----------



## egg1701

Kola you might want to put where?????????  Found it Florida


----------



## ronparise

Cape Coral is just across the river from Ft Myers Fl They have a water taxi here to Ft Myers Beach


----------



## Kola

ronparise said:


> Is this place being sold as a timeshare?




Its not for sale. 
The week of Sat, March 8 to Sat. March 15, 2014 is offered for rent at a HUGE discount of  $700 for seven days. 
Unfortunately we are unable to use it. Our loss, somebody's gain.  

This resort is ranked FIRST among all Cape Coral resorts.


----------



## ronparise

Kola said:


> Its not for sale.
> The week of Sat, March 8 to Sat. March 15, 2014 is offered for rent at a HUGE discount of  $700 for seven days.
> Unfortunately we are unable to use it. Our loss, somebody's gain.
> 
> This resort is ranked FIRST among all Cape Coral resorts.



first  of how many??

Its a super resort, but its the only one.

You could probably get away with saying its the best in Lee County (Ft Myers, Ft Myers Beach, Sanibel/Captiva, Lehigh


My question wasnt: Are you selling?, but rather is the developer selling?

You can rent through II but I dont think you can exchange in.


----------



## PATERCUBBIE

*Timeshare rental*

Is unit still available ?


----------



## Kola

PATERCUBBIE said:


> Is unit still available ?



Yes it is available.  

For clarity let me explain that this reservation has been booked in my name via Interval International as a getaway. 
http://www.intervalworld.com 

Once we agree on the payment method,  I will arrange (at my expense) for Interval Int'l to issue an "Accommodation Certificate" in your name.

I would  need to provide them and the resort:
 a) your full name as listed on your driver license (you will need it on arrival)
 b) date of birth (one occupant must be over 25)
 c) your full address, home tel. No. and business tel. No. ( to facilitate verification of your identity as an  occupant)

 Once you are in possession of the Accommodation Certificate you will be able to verify that the unit is in your name and the occupancy is guaranteed.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Kola said:


> Yes it is available.
> 
> For clarity let me explain that this reservation has been booked in my name via Interval International as a getaway.
> http://www.intervalworld.com
> 
> Once we agree on the payment method,  I will arrange (at my expense) for Interval Int'l to issue an "Accommodation Certificate" in your name.
> 
> I would  need to provide them and the resort:
> a) your full name as listed on your driver license (you will need it on arrival)
> b) date of birth (one occupant must be over 25)
> c) your full address, home tel. No. and business tel. No. ( to facilitate verification of your identity as an  occupant)
> 
> Once you are in possession of the Accommodation Certificate you will be able to verify that the unit is in your name and the occupancy is guaranteed.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.






I didn't think that Interval rules allowed exchanges or getaways to be rented to anyone…...

I think they're allowed to be gifted, but not rented.

A potential renter is at risk for not being able to check in when they arrive.




.


----------



## Kola

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I didn't think that Interval rules allowed exchanges or getaways to be rented to anyone…...
> 
> I think they're allowed to be gifted, but not rented.
> 
> A potential renter is at risk for not being able to check in when they arrive.
> 
> .





NO, -  Not if the Guest Certificate confirms his/her right to occupancy.

Guest Certificates have been in use for many years. 

From Interval web page:

"Guest Certificates

'Want to give someone close to you the exuberance of resort vacationing? Simply purchase a Guest Certificate for just $49 and your friends or family members will enjoy a wonderful and memorable resort vacation. Guest Certificates can also be purchased to share the fun and excitement of Interval International's Getaways. Keep in mind that all recipients must be at least 21 years of age."


----------

